# What are these?



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey there. I scored at a pet store today when someone dropped off 2 Acei cichlids because they were selling their tank. I know they are Acei but they look darker than most Blue Acei I've seen. I also believe they are male/female. I think that because of how they are always side by side, I also made a novice guess the since one has an egg spot on his fin and one doesn't. Though I'm also thinking that is no way to find the sex of the fish lol. So I come here, any help would be great. They're still moving around a lot since they have only been in the tank for a while, so I took a video instead for now. If better pictures are needed I can probably get some between now and then. Thanks all.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Only way I know to be sure is to vent them. Suprised a good shop did not offer to do this when you got them. They look like they get on suprisingly well. 8)


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

Ya I've been looking at that venting information. I'll maybe have to gather my wits and go for it sometime.


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

As far as what they are, are these Blue Acei or do they look like something else?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh sorry yep they look like good pure "Acei" to me. Some variants are darker than others but my guess is they are regular tank yellow tail "Acei" not exactly sure where the US originals came from. Look quite like Msuli Point

All the best James


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

Cool thank you much  . They sure are active still. Up and down and across and back, almost constantly. Are they just really active fish, or do you think they may be mildly freaking out? Also would it be normal for 2 Acei to basically attach themselves to each other, I mean, they are in contact 99% of the time. Usually side by side


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

yeah, def acei--I've seen some that are nearly black in color. The tell-tale sign is the yellow fins.


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

It it normal for Acei to be so tweaked out? Cuz they are still all over the place up and down and whatnot after over 24 hours in the tank. I just wanna make sure they aren't stressing out or something. They don't seem unhappy, as when they do stop occasionally they pick on rocks and stuff, seeming to enjoy themselves.


----------



## marie25 (Nov 19, 2010)

toume said:


> yeah, def acei--I've seen some that are nearly black in color. The tell-tale sign is the yellow fins.


Yeah! Agree with you that. :thumb:


----------



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

I have 10 of them in my 125 and they stick together in a school more often than not. They are constantly swimming also.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Not to worry about the 2 acei. Very normal behavior for them.


----------

